# Plumbing question



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Couple of years ago I had a "Legend Valve" (T-550, 1/4 turn, anti-siphon, frost-proof sillock) faucet installed on the outside of my home.

It worked just fine for the first 1-1/2 year. I went out and tried the faucet the other day and only got a trickle of water from the it (I made sure the water was turned on to the faucet). Also, my basement during the winter is about 55-60 degrees so I doubt the pipe is froze. Does anyone have a recommendation? Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'd first go into the basement and check if it's leaking inside the basement! I had a similar "frost proof" valve, and it froze and split the pipe inside the basement. When I turned it on to do some watering, I noticed that I was getting less pressure, it was spraying all over the basement!

Remember, while it might be warm in the basement, the cold could be conducted from the outside. I don't know where you live, but I'm in SE-PA, it really doesn't get all that cold here, though that winter we did have some sub-zero nights.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Another possibility is the faucet is not opening when turned on. if it is an outside faucet, try taking it off the pipe then turn on the valve,


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## radspanner (Jun 29, 2005)

hi ...sometimes its possible for the washer to come off the jumper so you turn on the tap, the washer stays in place, and nothing comes out of the spout, its easy peasy to fix!!! you just take off the top part of the tap (im english so we dont say faucet) and then prise the old washer out with something thin, then put on a new washer. 10 mins at most even if you stop half way through for tea and biccys

BTW turn the water off first,to avoid nasty floods...


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Well folks, I decided to bail on the problem and replaced the faucet....solved


----------

